# Advice on selling my OST using Paypal



## Steedon (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I would be grateful for advice from any developer here who sells via Paypal and whose purchases automatically point the purchaser to download links. 

The distributors of a movie that I recently completed have been getting inquiries from the public about purchasing the soundtrack. It's a small scale operation and nothing will happen with this unless I take control of it myself. However, I've not done this before and am unsure of the best way to proceed. 

In the past I've bought sample libraries online via Paypal, immediately getting a download link to the purchased files. I think this could work for selling my soundtrack mp3s. I would have a page on the movie website with a Paypal buy button. I'm just not quite sure what happens after that. 

Is this the option that developers use?

[url=https://www.paypal-business....ww.paypal-business.co.uk/accep ... /index.htm[/url]

I'd appreciate any insight.

Thanks a lot!

Simon


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 25, 2010)

PayPal itself does not (as far as I know) offer any download services like this. You need to go with a third-party company that integrates PayPal, but has their own download system. Many sample developers use e-Junkie (http://www.e-junkie.com/). For $19 a month, you get a fully integrated cart system, automatically-generated secure download links, the ability to customize thank-you emails and landing pages, coupons, sales, discounts, tracking, etc.


----------



## Steedon (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a terrific tip. Checking it out now.


Thanks Andrew...


----------



## JohnG (Aug 25, 2010)

You can also sell through CD Baby. They are all set to handle this. There are some modest setup costs, but not $19 a month.

There are a few others like this.


----------



## Steedon (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, John,

With my idea to host the files locally and just use Paypal, I hadn't considered how to individualize downloads or how to set maximum download attempts or time limit restrictions. It doesn't seem possible with their software solution.

CDBaby seems well-suited. 

And for 20 American sheets they throw in a barcode, too.

Thanks for the help. I'm a bit Web-autistic, I admit.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 25, 2010)

Steedon @ 25th August 2010 said:


> I'm a bit Web-autistic, I admit.



I know just how you feel.

I am not sure whether CD Baby is the best deal or not, but it works well as far as I can see. They also offer packages for makiòö   ãûö   ãüö   ãýö   ãþö   ãÿö   ã ö   ãö   ãö   ãö


----------



## Steedon (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Mathazzar, that's an interesting suggestion. 

Seems to be a time of change in this part of the industry. According to their website, Bandcamp are about to start charging for their services that have been free up 'til now. It will be interesting to see how that pans out. And there have been rumblings over at CDBaby about a decline in their service since they were bought by DiskMakers and relaunched last year.

Maybe I'll just publish the score instead and families can gather round their out-of-tune pianos of an evening to listen in tortured silence to their fathers hacking through it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 27, 2010)

JohnG @ Thu Aug 26 said:


> Steedon @ 25th August 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit Web-autistic, I admit.
> ...



I have a physical CD from CD Baby with your music on it so I can confirm it works


----------

